# Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

What are your recommended recordings? This one is one of the best imo


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't think I've ever heard Gilels/Reiner.

My favorites are Horowitz/Toscanini (1943), Solomon/Dobrowen, Argerich/Abbado, Wild/Fistoulari, Cliburn/Kondrashin, Richter/Mravinsky, Richter/Ancerl, Janis/Menges, Gilels/Maazel, Richter/Karajan, and Argerich/Dutoit.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

post-mortem version: Leonard Bernstein & NYPO ft. Philippe Entremont, 1961
HIP: sadly I have not found anything pleasing yet


----------



## Gray Bean (May 13, 2020)

Argerich/Chailly/Kondrashin: TCHAIKOVSKY 1 and RACMANINOFF 3/ Philips CD
Live in concert (if I could only have one...plus it has a magnificent Rach 3)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, that Gilels/Reiner is one of the finest ever made. They both treat it with respect and dignity and not turn it into some barnstorming flashy showpiece. The sound is dated, but what a performance! Gilels went on and remade it, forgettably, with Maazel.

There are so many superb recordings that it's hard to go wrong. Some of the oldies but goodies:

Graffman & Szell on Sony
Cliburn & Kondrashin on RCA
Argerich & Abbado

But to my ears the most electrifying stereo version is one that not many people know. It's sensational!








Freire went on to make another recording with Masur that is much lower voltage.

Keep in mind that none of these recordings is the way Tchaikovsky wrote it, conducted it, or wanted it done. Almost every recording made uses the edition by Siloti. There are many noticeable differences, particularly a sequence in the finale Siloti cut completely. This recording is easiest to get, but despite the promo, it is not the first complete version.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I too loved the Gilels/Reiner, especially the pace; the Tchaikovsky needs to be performed IMO at a rattling pace in order not to begin to trip on its own feet, and Gilels provides the necessary speed and technique. I eventually wore out the vinyl but successfully replaced it with Gilels/Mehta, with the NY Philharmonic. Gilels again keeps it moving right along.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

mbhaub said:


> Well, that Gilels/Reiner is one of the finest ever made. They both treat it with respect and dignity and not turn it into some barnstorming flashy showpiece. The sound is dated, but what a performance! Gilels went on and remade it, forgettably, with Maazel.
> 
> There are so many superb recordings that it's hard to go wrong. Some of the oldies but goodies:
> 
> ...


Picked up the radio broadcasts--Freire, and was taken aback. No telling how much is locked up and no one knows.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Cliburn/Kondrashin/RCA Victor SO. Nothing comes close, for me, but I do also like Richter/Karajan & to a lesser extent Argerich/Kondrashin (I love Argerich; she's one of my favorite pianists, but for whatever reason this recording never clicked with me like it probably should)


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> I too loved the Gilels/Reiner, especially the pace; the Tchaikovsky needs to be performed IMO at a rattling pace in order not to begin to trip on its own feet, and Gilels provides the necessary speed and technique. I eventually wore out the vinyl but successfully replaced it with Gilels/Mehta, with the NY Philharmonic. Gilels again keeps it moving right along.


Gilels/Reiner is my top choice as well - and the tempi are great...I love the last movement - really zips along - _con fuoco_ - lots of drive...


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

I like many recordings but it's my duty to mention Pogorelich/Abbado


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Interestingly, I fell in love with it as a teen and overplayed it for a couple of years and, come to think of it, haven't put it on in four decades!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My pick.









Recently re-released on vinyl, again.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Gilels and Reiner for me too. I liked Cliburn's playing the most, but the trumpets ruined it with Kondrashin, starting at 2:28. Those trumpets are too clear in the balance, and aren't in time sometimes which spoils it for me. From 2:52 to 2:58 where the trumpets accent the beats is just unbearable.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)/ São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling

Daniil Trifonov (piano)-Mariinsky Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Sviatoslav Richter- Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Stanislaw Wislocki

Andrei Gavrilov (piano) Philadelphia Orchestra Riccardo Muti

Order depends on the day.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DaddyGeorge said:


> I like many recordings but it's my duty to mention Pogorelich/Abbado
> 
> View attachment 136494


Got this recently in charity shop. Superbly pkayed.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Phil loves classical said:


> Gilels and Reiner for me too. I liked Cliburn's playing the most, but the trumpets ruined it with Kondrashin, starting at 2:28. Those trumpets are too clear in the balance, and aren't in time sometimes which spoils it for me. From 2:52 to 2:58 where the trumpets accent the beats is just unbearable.


I love this version which wa# the bes5 selling classical record of all time filling van Cliburn's triumph in Moscow in the Cold War. Can't say the trumpets gave ever bothered me.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Tchaikovsky 1 was the first classical LP I ever bought as a boy and it cost me 19/11 (99p approx) on the old Decca Ace of Clubs label. I played it and played it on my old record player. It was a terrific virtuoso version but not that well recorded as I remember. Or maybe just the old record player I had been using for pop records up to that point!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Hough/Minnesota/Vanska (Hyperion)









Subdin/Sao Paulo/Neschling (BIS)


----------



## Hermastersvoice (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes, Sudbin and Neschling are fabulous. Such inventive playing by Sudbin and Neschling's rhythmically alert accompaniment gives life to an old war horse. However, if I'm only allowed one version, it would have to be









One is convinced, within a few bars of the opening big tune, often criticized for being out of step with what follows; terribly exciting but meaningless. Except with Richter under Ancerl. The piano and the orchestra is actually playing the same tune, and because they are not wallowing in it, like later Karajan did with Richter, but adopt a clear sense of direction, the opening becomes a prelude to what follows, not a tone poem on its own. And, yes it's of course superbly played.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

the best I know ....


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> Hough/Minnesota/Vanska (Hyperion)
> 
> View attachment 136521


"Best" is always such a problematic word in these kinds of threads. The Hyperion recording is certainly very fine (and as the 50th in their wonderful Romantic Piano Concerto series, the only one to get its own box cover).

My old standby has always been Victoria Postnikova on piano, with Gennadi Rozhdestvensky (the soloist's husband) conducting the Vienna Symphony Orchestra (on the London CD label). The two CDs, issued separately, cover the three concertos by Tchaikovsky.

Do we have recordings based on the earlier version of the score?

Edit: I see that this recording claims to be the 1879 version:









I have ordered a copy.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

It's one where I have an absolutely clear favorite:


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

The very first record that I bought with my monthly allowance when I was a kid was Tchaikovsky Concerto 1, it was a wall worn used 10" vinyl, the pianist was Ania Dorfmann.
These days I do not listen to this concerto all that much but if I ever go back to it it would be Gilels/Reiner, there is nothing else that comes even close to this performance.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I didn't count but get the impression that Gilels/Reiner is the crowd favorite. As I remember from that time, when Gilels was sweeping through the West as Soviet Hero Pianist, he was telling people everywhere he went; "Wait 'till you hear Richter!" And Richter came and recorded the Brahms 2nd!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

mbhaub said:


> But to my ears the most electrifying stereo version is one that not many people know. It's sensational!
> View attachment 136490


Yes I have this too. Terrific! Nelson Freiere has become the elder statesman but he was once the young barnstormer!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my current favorite, recorded in 1987 when he was 16 years old! I also like Van Cliburn's.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

It is interesting that when Ashkenazy was asked in later years about his involvement in the Tchaikovsky competition he said he never really liked to play the concerto as it didn't suit his hands. Surprising given his advocacy of the Rachmaninov concertos. Of course he was forced to play by the Soviet authorities and told he must win. They were again embarrassed by a certain John Ogden but were able to cover their blushes by awarding a joint first prize. It probably did Ogden a better favour than winning on his own as Ashkenazy was by that time and established international name and sharing first prize with him was quite an achievement.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Of course there are three legendary recordings by this lady on my shelves. 
With Dutoit:

View attachment 136605


Kondrashin live:

View attachment 136606


Abando:

View attachment 136607


And Pletnev's imperious account:

View attachment 136608


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

Horowitz with Szell and New York Philharmonic is a high-voltage item that is worth seeking out. 

I really dislike the opening of this concerto, so I usually skip it to get to the good stuff!


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Well, as often happens (see Strauss tone poems) this thread inspired me into an obsessive Tchaikovsky PC1 listening fest.

I still see Horowitz as the ultimate in this work. The 1943 war bonds concert with Toscanini is simply the most inspired version I know. Mind you not the most "perfect" version, particularly in the middle movement, but no other recording blows me away like this one. Very close is the 1940 Horowitz/Barbirolli, unfortunately atrociously recorded. But Barbirolli is more free than Toscanini, and his collaboration with Horowitz, just as in their unsuprassed Rach 3 a year later, is electric. By contrast, the earlier Toscanini versions in 1941, one live and one in studio, sound less inspired, a bit more straight-laced. This would definitely not be the way I would describe the 1953 collaboration with Szell, as free-wheeling an account as has been made to the point of almost being reckless. The 1948 Walter collaboration is certainly exciting as well, just not quite as memorable as the others.

Next to Horowitz I'd have to rank Solomon and Richter as the greatest interpreters I have heard, each offering a bit more subtlety and nuance. Solomon is best heard sound-wise with Dobrowen in 1949 studio on EMI/Testament, but for me there is more fire in the 1929 version with Harty although dimly recorded. The big surprise is the live Solomon with the Kansas City PO under some guy named Hans Schweiger. I found this to be scintillating despite often ragged ensemble, most notably at the very first horn entrance.

Richter is in some ways the anti-Horowitz in this work, mercurial and searching as opposed to taking off with unbridled virtuosity (which he could provide just as well). With Ancerl I feel his approach is heard at its best, while with Mravinsky (an appropriately Russian sounding performance) the virtuosic side is more emphasized. I join with others in thinking the Karajan version to be less inspired, and yet in its own idiosyncratic way it still makes for an enjoyable listening experience.

Among stereo versions most seem to prefer Argerich, Gilels, and Cliburn, and I concur although to this list I must add the uniquely engaging Earl Wild with Fistoulari in very good 1962 sound. Among Argerich versions I found Dutoit the most convincing, with an appropriate sweep to the orchestral sound. Argerich, if you pardon the expression, applies a certain woman's touch to the concerto so that it is more than just barnstorming virtuosity. This is my top recommendation for a modern sounding version of this concerto (although I always wondered how a 1971 recording could have so much tape hiss).

Cliburn/Kondrashin is of course one of the most famous of all classical records, and it would be all too easy to listen to the slowish tempos and somewhat underwhelming virtuosity and discard this as a mere figment of mass popularity. But there is an inspiration behind this version that makes it earn its place among the greats. There is a special love for the music communicated here, even if it doesn't club you over the head as Horowitz can.

Gilels is of course another virtuosic master in this work, if not quite as individual as others. I actually like the Maazel the best. Apart from the fuller sound, Maazel actually does a better job IMO than the somewhat overly steady Reiner at bringing out the drama and excitement, and Gilels here is even more authoritative. Both are more inspired than the Mehta version, although Zubin offers the cleanest sound quality.

Finally, thanks to the above posters for mentioning Freire/Kempe. What an astonishing high octane version! This definitely stood out to me as one worthy to join the others on my "essentials" list:

Vladimir Horowitz/Arturo Toscanini (1943) (RCA, Naxos) ♫
Solomon/Hamilton Harty (Naxos, Pearl, Piano Library)
Sviatoslav Richter/Karel Ancerl (Supraphon, Andromeda)
Martha Argerich/Charles Dutoit (DG) ◄
Earl Wild/Anatole Fistoulari (Chesky)
Van Cliburn/Kyrill Kondrashin (1958) (RCA)
Emil Gilels/Lorin Maazel (EMI)
Nelson Freire/Rudolf Kempe (Sony)

Further listening: Vladimir Horowitz/John Barbirolli (APR, Urania), Vladimir Horowitz/George Szell (Urania, Palexa), Sviatoslav Richter/Evgeny Mravinsky (Praga, Hänssler, Urania, Melodiya, Minuet), Solomon/Hans Schweiger (APR), Solomon/Issay Dobrowen (EMI, Testament, Naxos), Sviatoslav Richter/Kirill Kondrashin (Russian Revelation, Alliance), Martha Argerich/Claudio Abbado (DG), Emil Gilels/Fritz Reiner (RCA), Gary Graffman/George Szell (Sony), Ivo Pogorelich/Claudio Abbado (DG), Byron Janis/Herbert Menges (Mercury), Martha Argerich/Kyrill Kondrashin (Philips), Sviatoslav Richter/Herbert von Karajan (DG), Mikhail Pletnev/Vladimir Fedoseyev (Virgin), Emil Gilels/Zubin Mehta (Sony), Vladimir Ashkenazy/Lorin Maazel (Decca)

Also, as long as we are mentioning Gilels, this may actually be the best of all his recorded versions, with video to boot! What a thrill to see him performing this warhorse live.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

And with the great Andre Cluytens on the podium - a most seriously underrated conductor. It's a stirring, beautiful and magnificent reading. It was very fortunate that it was preserved.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> And with the great Andre Cluytens on the podium - a most seriously underrated conductor. It's a stirring, beautiful and magnificent reading. It was very fortunate that it was preserved.


I am not a fan of Beethoven symphony boxsets, but Cluytens may well have made the most consistently satisfying cycle. Yes, very underrated.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Lazar Berman with the Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Karajan.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

As unfortunately my post did not come out I'll post again

Of course there are three legendary recordings by this lady on my shelves. 
With Dutoit:









Kondrashin live:









Abando:









Choice between any of these superb versions is personal taste. They are all tremendous.

And Pletnev's imperious account:









Together with concertos 2 and 3


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

No one's mentioned Denis Matsuev/St Petersburg Phil/Yuri Temirkanov


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

littlejohnuk1 said:


> No one's mentioned Denis Matsuev/St Petersburg Phil/Yuri Temirkanov
> View attachment 180959


I have one with Valery Gergiev but does not impressed, is this one better?


----------



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I have one with Valery Gergiev but does not impressed, is this one better?


I'm still trying to find the piece of music that will suck me into finding other recordings. I just use Spotify and a Bose blutooth speaker.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

littlejohnuk1 said:


> I'm still trying to find the piece of music that will suck me into finding other recordings. I just use Spotify and a Bose blutooth speaker.


My neighbour has the one you showing, I can borrow it.


----------

